# Ping pong Pom scot



## Upside down (Oct 8, 2014)

We initially went to aus as backpackers 8 years ago but we stayed and got good jobs, got married and have 2 lovely kids. Earlier this year we came back to uk as I got so very very homesick and instead of coming home for a holiday I threw in the towel in a moment of madness.

We have been back 3 months and I hate it. The accents, food, weather, housing, jobs, nursey.. Biggest mistake in my life without a doubt

Luckily we have duel citizenship and can return to Oz but my husband is not too sure. I think he is a bit exhausted from the move we just did. I want to go back next year but he isn't xonvinced. 

Now I am back I can really see the pros and cons with each country. Both are great but for me my life is in Oz and I am literally paniking at the thought of not getting back there and bringing my kids up in the uk. My oldest will be in school in 2016, hence the push to be back next year before the school begins and get settled

Please note I don't think there is anything wrong with the uk - it's great! It's just most of my adult life has been over in aus, my kids were born and have been raised there, we had a lovely place there and good jobs! So hence my reason to return

Has anyone else been in this situation? If your partner was against the move, what was the final outcome. How did you overcome your differences?

Thanks!!


----------



## Upside down (Oct 8, 2014)

Any feedback will be appreciated x


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

can you list his and your reasons ?


----------



## Upside down (Oct 8, 2014)

My reasons

Spent my life as an adult in Oz - know the little details about the coutry - no nothin about uk
Very good jobs, paid well
Good work life balance
Kids went to good schools, was coming on leaps and bounds
Children exposed to different lifestyle, culture, upbringing
Great country for kids - outdoors life
My only negative is the distance to uk to hard to go bak and see family

Husbands view
Loves Oz and all it has too offer
Misses family - only reason for returning
Knows quality of life, work, income will drop


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Just be understandable and talk him up with the practical things you have listed. Guess that's the only way. That's the way I convinced my wife 
Which profession are you in btw?


----------



## Upside down (Oct 8, 2014)

I think it's hard to convince as he has been! We spent to many years there so he knows what he is going bak to. It wouldn't be easy. The life we had in aus was hard - both worked hard with young kids juggling them. But it was our life and enjoyable and relaxing at the beach or pool took the edge of things of course 

I am a hr manager and he is an architect!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Life is to compromise and sacrifice. One of you should sacrifice, I see.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe you can give it some more time and see how things go.3 months is not much in terms of getting accustomed to a new place.
Maybe in time hubs may decide to move back to OZ

Grant: 22nd July 2014. Flying out a Early 2015


----------



## Upside down (Oct 8, 2014)

I know I'm just freakin out because my daughter starts school jan 2016 and settled and get my other little one back into her daycare and I can return to my job.. My job is open until jan 16 also. But sydney is a tough place to get started. It's pricey and getting the right rentals can be tricky. If we went bak next year we would be able to buy within 6 months or so. It's a hard place to start all over with a family that's for sure and I feel the longer we r away the harder it will be to take kids away from grandparents, uproot kids outa school etc

I'm not suggesting we go back immediately but in the first half of next year at the latest

Anyone been in this predicament? Me and hubby talked (shouted over txt msgs) that he is staying for a few years and that's that. He is digging his heels in.


----------



## jennyqld (Aug 11, 2015)

Just wondering what decision you came to. Did you stay or return? We are in a very similar position. The move was driven by me and we are living near my family and I want badly to go back after moving only 4 months ago.

I think hubby is reluctant to move back due to cost and hassle of moving again but he was happy there and i pretty much convinced him to make the move. 

Its just not working out like we had thought but just cant begin to imagine moving again after the cost and hassle and what we gave up to be here....


----------



## Jaynemw (Jan 8, 2015)

jennyqld said:


> Just wondering what decision you came to. Did you stay or return? We are in a very similar position. The move was driven by me and we are living near my family and I want badly to go back after moving only 4 months ago.
> 
> I think hubby is reluctant to move back due to cost and hassle of moving again but he was happy there and i pretty much convinced him to make the move.
> 
> Its just not working out like we had thought but just cant begin to imagine moving again after the cost and hassle and what we gave up to be here....


Hi Jenny,

I'm in a very similar situation, we moved from Brisbane to the Uk 6 months ago with our 4 year old daughter. I've just found out I'm pregnant and I really want to go back to be closer to family/friends and my old job. I was ok for the first couple of months, then the gloss wore off. I feel like it's such a big deal to turn around and pack everything up again and the cost of it all, but I'm thinking right now it's worth it. How are you feeling ???


----------



## jennyqld (Aug 11, 2015)

7 months after arriving in UK we have made the decision to go back to Aus. We will stay here for Christmas and new year and go back end of Jan so hopefully my daughter will only miss a couple of weeks of the new school year. We are lucky that my husband had a 1 yr career break so have a secure job to go back to. From a financial perspective the movement in exchange rate in the last 12 months helps cover the cost of moving twice. I dread the thought of moving again but in 6 months time we will be settled again and this time know for sure now that Australia is where we want to be. I will miss family and old friends without a doubt. But we realised that 99% of the time it is just me, hubby and kids on our own and from a lifestyle and financial aspect i believe Brisbane has more to offer us. We told our families this week (which didnt go down well) so its now full steam ahead with planning and organising. So much to do but worth it. The time back "Home" has just shown me that it doesnt feel like home anymore and Brisbane feels like home to us now. We go back now happy to buy a house, something we put off fir 5 years out of uncertainty and with full confidence in our decision. A read a quote a while ago that i think of every time i feel guilty about leaving my parents and moving my kids yet again: 

"In life, I regret the things I didn't do far more than the missteps I made along the way." David Stanley.

good luck with your decision.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

jennyqld said:


> 7 months after arriving in UK we have made the decision to go back to Aus. We will stay here for Christmas and new year and go back end of Jan so hopefully my daughter will only miss a couple of weeks of the new school year. We are lucky that my husband had a 1 yr career break so have a secure job to go back to. From a financial perspective the movement in exchange rate in the last 12 months helps cover the cost of moving twice. I dread the thought of moving again but in 6 months time we will be settled again and this time know for sure now that Australia is where we want to be. I will miss family and old friends without a doubt. But we realised that 99% of the time it is just me, hubby and kids on our own and from a lifestyle and financial aspect i believe Brisbane has more to offer us. We told our families this week (which didnt go down well) so its now full steam ahead with planning and organising. So much to do but worth it. The time back "Home" has just shown me that it doesnt feel like home anymore and Brisbane feels like home to us now. We go back now happy to buy a house, something we put off fir 5 years out of uncertainty and with full confidence in our decision. A read a quote a while ago that i think of every time i feel guilty about leaving my parents and moving my kids yet again:
> 
> "In life, I regret the things I didn't do far more than the missteps I made along the way." David Stanley.
> 
> good luck with your decision.


I read two pages of your thread, only thing I liked is your quote in the last sentence. Just kidding 

Wish you the best for your future.


----------

